# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Disappointment

## BrookeAshley

I'm starting to realize that a lot of my anxiety stems from the fear of being "let down" or being disappointed. 

Even now, with things going well... I feel on edge waiting for the next bad thing to happen. So, I can't enjoy feeling good or even having situations in my life go well, cause I always expect it won't last. Its easier to feel this way, that way  if it does happen, I won't be blindsided and disappointed.

----------


## Otherside

I'm pretty much the same. I've had stuff go wrong before, and I just keep waiting for that to happen again. It's not a nice feeling. :hug

----------

